
Show HN: Python program to clean up handwritten notes - mzucker
https://mzucker.github.io/2016/09/20/noteshrink.html
======
Tycho
very cool

I was thinking, you could probably train a neural network to learn how to
remove gridlines from the image also.

~~~
mzucker
It's actually easy to keep the lines out -- my challenge was to try to keep
them in! Just a matter of shifting thresholds around.

------
mannanj
Very cool. Great work!

------
ChristianBach
Sweet!

